# Game Programming



## DexXxtrin (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mich interessiert es schon lange, wie eigentlich Games programmiert werden.
Gibt es da spezielle Editoren/Sprachen?
Bei 3D-Games (Shooter alias CoD,...) braucht es ja die Maps und Figuren. Wo werden die gemacht (modeliert) und dann eingebunden?
Leider kann ich nichts brauchbares finden im Internet... (oder ich suche falsch)

Wäre sehr dankbar und interessiert, wenn mir da jemand einen tieferen Einblick in die Game-Entwicklung geben könnte. So dass ich das in etwa nochvollziehen und evtl auch mich selbst ans Werk machen kann (Experimentiere gerne mal herum).

Gruss DexXxtrin


----------



## thekiller (26. Januar 2011)

Hm also mit rumexperimentieren wirst du aber nicht weit kommen.
Wenn du wirklich ein Spiel entwickeln willst, dann musst du dich intensiv mit Programmierung auseinandersetzen. Und dass geht nicht mal eben in 2-3 wochen.
Die für Spiele am häufigsten verwendete Programmiersprache unter Windows ist C/C++ (wie ich vermute).
Es gibt allerdings auch einige Programme, die dass erstellen von Spielen erleichtern sollen wie z.B. RPGMaker oder FPSCreator. Bei diesen Programmen hast du meist vorgefertigte Scripte mit denen du Grundlegende Dinge machen kannst. Ein CoD oder Crysis wirst du damit aber nicht machen können.
Spieleentwicklung ist ein komplexes Thema!

Die 3D-Objekte und Maps kann man relativ einfach mit 3D-Software wie 3D Studio oder Cinema 4D erstellen. Wie die Objekte dann ins Spiel kommen ist wieder ne andere Sache.

Wie du wahrscheinlich schon gemerkt hast wirst du sehr viel Zeit investieren müssen um ein Spiel zu erstellen.

Hoffe dass hilft dir für den Anfang ;-)

LG Manuel


----------



## DexXxtrin (26. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ja das ist mir schon klar, dass es sehr Zeitintesiv ist. 
Aber ich bin ja noch jung und irgendwann hat jeder mal angefangen.
Erfahrung mit Programmierung habe ich bereits, sowie auch mit div. Grafikprogrammen.

Ein 2D-Game kann ich mir noch vorstellen wie das ganze abläuft.
Da kann man "einfach" die Grafiken importieren und darstellen.
Klar bei 3D wird es nicht anders sein, jedoch sehe ich nicht ganz durch, wie die 3D Daten importiert werden!? Mit den ganzen Texturen und dem drum herum...

Falls du (oder sonst jemand) da mehr weiss, bzw. einen guten Link hat (englisch & deutsch) so wär ich sehr interessiert. 

Gruss DexXxtrin


PS: Meiner Ansicht an versteht man Sachen am besten wenn man es selbst ausprobiert hat.


----------



## thekiller (26. Januar 2011)

Naja es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten die Objekte ins Programm zu bekommen.
Um das ganze ersteinmal verstehen zu lernen würde ich ein Textbasiertes Format nehmen wie z.B. VRML oder STL(gibts allerdings auch in Binärformat)

Der Ablauf ist dementsprechend einfach.

1. Model in 3D-Software erstellen
2. Model exportieren
3. Model in eigenes Programm importieren
4. Model darstellen und gegebenfals animieren

Ich kann dir diese Seite hier wärmstens empfehlen. Die hat mir schon sehr viel geholfen als ich angefangen habe mit 3D Programmierung etc.
http://www.joachimrohde.com/cms/xoops/modules/articles/index.php?cat_id=1

Den Link zur Originalseite hab ich grad nich parat aber steht vielleicht auch auf dieser irgendwo...

Sry bin grad auf Arbeit und muss mich desswegen etwas kurz fassen


----------



## MiMi (26. Januar 2011)

Wie waers mit Unity3D. Ist relativ simple und man hat schnelle Ergebnisse. Hierfuer gibts auch sehr gute Tutorials wie man ein Spiel erstellt. 
Wenn man keine Lust mehr hat auf Kugeln und Wuerfel bewegen, kann man mit ner 3D-Software (wie schon genannt, zb Blender ist gratis) sich die Models erstellen und exportieren, sodass man sie in Unity verwenden kann.


----------



## DexXxtrin (26. Januar 2011)

@Manuel: Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Werde mir dein Link mal zu Gemüte führen.  Sieht sehr hilfreich aus!

@MiMi: Ich glaube auch deine Antwort werde ich mal näher betrachten. Auf den ersten Blick sehen die Ergebnisse zum Teil schon ziemlich "professionel" aus.

Gruss DexXxtrin


----------



## BassBox (27. Januar 2011)

Arbeite doch mit dem Game engine von Blender. Mit Blender kannst du ganz einfach 3D modelle und Umgebung erstellen, und mit dem Game engine figuren und Objekte steuern und sogar physikalische gesetzte einstellen.
Blender ist ein freeware Programm das du umsonst hier Downloaden kannst.
 viel spaß


----------

